# Ramsey Campbell, Stephen Volk, and more. Pantechnicon Issue Six!



## Troo (Mar 1, 2008)

Pantechnicon Issue Six is now available.



​
Contents:

*STORIES*

*The Interpreter*
Centuries after a toxic atmosphere has confined Humanity to Earth, something wants to leave the planet.
To do that, it’ll need the help of an Interpreter - one of the professionals who use the Rosetta drug to facilitate diplomacy.
Together, they’ll change the world completely.
_Luke Tudge_

*The Dopple Gang Show - Part One*
Jacob Rieser’s not going to get an insurance payout for the destruction of his flat. Apparently the Loss Adjuster doesn’t believe his tale of parallell worlds, gorillas in armour, and a doppleganger who tried to kill him.
The first part in a new ongoing series.
_Colin Sinclair_

*Blakenship & Dawes in: The Island of Ignominy!*
Following the sinking of an ocean liner bound for South Afrika, Avery Dawes and James Blakenship find themselves stranded on an idyllic island.
Admittedly the island is dominated by an active volcano, the natives are mechanised spider-bodies with human heads, and the fellows in question are armed with naught but their wits and, well, their wits, but an English Gentleman must keep a stiff upper lip about him at all times.
_Jens Rushing_

*Innocent*
Josephine is a harlot. A whore of Babylon, put on this Earth to tempt men and women alike. Her sensuality is unavoidable, undeniable.
Her mother knows this. Tempted by her own daughter, unable to bear it any longer, she struggles through life torn between what she should feel and what she does feel.
Josephine is four years old.
_Victoria Snelling_

*The Resetting Sun*
Allison’s Father has created the most advanced artificial life-form yet. Designed from the ground-up to be the most advanced weapon available to the military, he’s indistinguishable from a human being to the casual eye.
And he’s fallen in love with Allison.
_Quentin Mark Pierson_

*Split*
Set in the same universe as Krill (Issue Four), Split sees Jupiter yet again under examination - this time by husband and wife team Ashley Havers and Sindra Vandrewala.
_David Brookes_

*FEATURES*

*The Ghost School Trilogy*
Tony Lee takes a look at this collection of Korean horror films.

*Deeply Disturbing:
An Interview with the Grand Master of Horror, Ramsey Campbell*
Seriously. Do you need any more than that?


*COLUMNS*

*Guest Column: Stephen Volk*
Screenwriter Stephen Volk takes a look at the rebirth of Hammer, and asks whether it’s really a good idea to go digging around in cinema’s graveyard.

*The Fandom Menace
When you wish upon a star*
Why? Why demand your favourite franchise returns, only to rip it to shreds? Curse you, fandom!

*DVD has killed my inner child*
Documentaries on DVDs that tell you all about how the effects were done. Blessing, or curse? Discuss.


----------

